# When does Vancouver/Colorado Season Begin



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't expect anything before January for Vancouver.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

i wanna say around mid-november in colorado?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Whistler opens American Thanksgiving weekend, but don't expect much to be open, maybe a third of Whistler and 1/4th of Blackcomb will be open, no terrain parks.
The North Shore hills will open usually two weeks after Whistler but the same thing applies, don't expect a lot of terrain or coverage. 

Like illegal said, don't expect much from Vancouver until January or late Dec, it's still ridable but it's not worth a trip.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tentative opening day for Colorado is early to mid October, but not worth it.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

We don't get a respectable base in Colorado until mid November, as BA said, anything before that isn't worth it.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I'm working on a trip to Steamboat for Dec14-18. I've never been this early in the season. Would I be able to expect decent conditions this early in the season. From what I've read online it does seem Steamboat has a good history of having a good early season.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Not Vancouver or Colorado but a couple other early openings...

- Sunshine Village opens Nov.7-11 and is usually 100% open by Nov.20ish
- Lake Louise opens the same time, but with limited runs and not much snow.
- Mt.Baker is pretty variable and could open anywhere between late October and late December... probably early November though as well.


----------

